
Texas Judge rules Microsoft can’t sell Word anymore - njrc
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/08/12/texas-judge-rules-microsoft-cant-sell-word-anymore/
======
teilo
Discussion Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=757504>

